# Smilies



## Makai Guy (Nov 20, 2016)

I've brought over a bunch of the animated smilies from the old board.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 20, 2016)

I kinda liked that 'beating a dead horse' one.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for these smiles.


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks, that makes it feel more like home.


----------

